# Anyone want to get together at Orion Oaks Bark Park in Michigan?



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

No takers? No one interested? Went there tonight and they have dog park A open for October (the original). This is the attaches to the lake area.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Let me talk to the hubby... we love meeting up with other gr's!!!! If we can't do it next week, maybe one of the next couple weekends then?


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

We are just a few miles away, so it isn't hard for us. Just went there yesterday to let the dogs get rid of their willies.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

When are you thinking about going? Maya and I might join you. I'd love to have her play with some goldens. My life is kind of crazy now though, so I don't know if it will work.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

As I said, we are just a few miles away, so I am up for pretty much anytime. I was just trying to see if there is any interest. I take the dogs regularly, so just let me know if you do want to meet up


----------

